# Common last name. Need a unique name to go with "Brown"



## Jokerette

Here are our ideas.... thoughts? My last name is "Brown", so I'm looking for something not too plain ... but not too "odd" either. Hubby doesnt want our baby to be 1 of 500,000,000 Brown's in the world.


GIRL IDEAS
Bailey
Penny
Hailey
Madison
Hayden
Natalie
Kayla
Chloe
Kelsie
Lila or Lyla
Mary
Sarah
Bridget
Hannah
Elisha
Olivia
Sophie
Catalina
Gabriella
Sydney
Panina
Cora
Lena
Danielle
 
BOY IDEAS
Carter
Mason
Connor
Colby
Jared
Hunter
Andrew
Hayden
Jake
Kieran
Dalton
Jabez
Ryder
Kenneth
Declan


----------



## chobette

Girls : 
Bailey (Biassed as my name is Bailey)
Lyla 
Lena

Boys: 
Kieran 
Connor (not too common in the US, heard it's more common in the UK)


----------



## BridieChild

Cora
Sydney
Elisha

Kieran
Dalton
Declan


----------



## robinator

Whatever you do, don't do what the Sister Wives did in naming their daughter Truly. Truly Brown. Truly Weird, more like it!

I liked Penny from your list.


----------



## karenlyn

If I had a common name, I'd defintely do what you're doing, and opt for a unique first name. I like

Lyla
Catalina

Declan


----------



## Jokerette

Thank you ladies!!


----------



## Jokerette

robinator said:


> Whatever you do, don't do what the Sister Wives did in naming their daughter Truly. Truly Brown. Truly Weird, more like it!
> 
> I liked Penny from your list.

Hahahah! Noted!


----------



## h32kmr

i love chloe brown and declan brown

jokerette, i just noticed we are the same ways a long! congrats!


----------



## 20102001

Hmmm ....

Aurora ... ?
I like Cora ...
Ida .. ?

Yeah I would go for something unique too :flower:


----------



## BlaireUK

I read a book on holiday recently called 'The truth about Melody Browne'. I honestly thought it was the prettiest name for a little girl that i'd heard in a long time.


----------



## Jokerette

h32kmr said:


> i love chloe brown and declan brown
> 
> jokerette, i just noticed we are the same ways a long! congrats!

h32kmr (kayla)... yay! we can be bump buddies! PM me anytime you want!!! So far my symptoms have been mild. I started with a backache... but that seemed to have faded. you?


----------



## babyfever01

LOVE Lena!


----------



## Emommy

I like them all, you can try something that is common and spell it different or even add two names to make one, like i did for my daughter, her name is Emily AnnaMae. I took Anna and Mae and put together and it turned out pretty. AnnaMae or AnaMae,Annamay are pretty for girl names ( AnnaMae Brown) very different.


----------



## bassdesire

Hayden

Hunter


----------



## whitglass

penny brown and bailey brown are both adorable! and i am very picky about names :)


----------



## luciforms

Where are you from? :) Just so I can suggest some names that aren't really popular where you are.


----------



## MermaidMom

i like cora and bailey a lot.... also a fan of piper for a girl

for the boys i like hunter.... what about gavin, nolan, ryker, asher, ezra, jonas?


----------



## opticalillus5

I LOVE Hayden Brown for a boy or a girl :)


----------



## Jokerette

luciforms said:


> Where are you from? :) Just so I can suggest some names that aren't really popular where you are.

Hi Luciforms! I am from Boston in the US :)


----------



## luciforms

Oh okay. A lot of your names are quite popular at the moment, like Hailey, Madison, Chloe, Sophie and Olivia. 

My favourite from your list is Catalina &#8211; it's unusual but not too out there, and Cat is a really cute nickname. 

Names that are ranked #500 or lower that sound nice with Brown:
Gloria Brown
Arielle Brown
Camilla Brown
Claudia Brown
Eloise Brown
Helena Brown
Maeve Brown
Annika Brown
Clarissa Brown
Sylvia Brown
Rosalie Brown
Elisabeth Brown
Maia Brown
Marina Brown
Vera Brown
Amelie Brown

For boys 300 and under:
Rowan Brown
Desmond Brown
Louis Brown
Phillip Brown
Arthur Brown
Maximilian Brown
Jonas Brown
Gideon Brown
Douglas Brown
Frederick Brown
Ronan Brown
Tobias Brown
Raphael Brown
Craig Brown
Francis Brown
Cedric Brown
Soren Brown


Do you like any??


----------



## Jokerette

Wow! yeah! I love Clarissa, Rosalie, Sylvia, & Craig .... thank you!! good idea searching the tops lists in reverse!


----------



## lils

kherington brown
keira brown
mischa brown
gia brown
chloe brown
allison brown

want to know something funny? my doctor from my younger years' name was charlie/charles brown C:


----------



## luciforms

Jokerette said:


> Wow! yeah! I love Clarissa, Rosalie, Sylvia, & Craig .... thank you!! good idea searching the tops lists in reverse!

I find that from 200-300 down if you ignore all the made-up and misspelled names there's actually quite a lot of lovely, not overly popular names out there. Sylvia and Rosalie are on my own list, but I am a total name nerd and have sort of old-fashioned taste so my names might not appeal to you. 

I'm so glad you liked some of my suggestions!


----------



## Jokerette

lils said:


> kherington brown
> keira brown
> mischa brown
> gia brown
> chloe brown
> allison brown
> 
> want to know something funny? my doctor from my younger years' name was charlie/charles brown C:

Our dog is named Charlie Brown!! hahaa


----------



## Jodie0801

Hi Jokerette
We're also a Brown family, our baby is due to arrive 14th Feb 2012, so not too long before your baby Brown!
We have been thrashing around a few names, a favourite at the moment for a boy is Zachary Lewis. We havent really got a favourite for a girl, but I really like Martha, Kiera or Freya.
Lots of love
xx


----------



## Jokerette

That's so cool!


----------

